# Is there a substitute oil for air compressor oil?



## DAN_IN_MN

Is there a substitute oil for air compressor oil?  I need to change mine as it's too stiff in the cold weather.  I forgot and left it plugged in!  It burnt my new belt in half.

So, do I need to buy the expensive oil marked for compressors?  

What are your thoughts?

I hope to pick up some oil tomorrow along with a new belt.


----------



## John Hasler

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Is there a substitute oil for air compressor oil?  I need to change mine as it's too stiff in the cold weather.  I forgot and left it plugged in!  It burnt my new belt in half.
> 
> So, do I need to buy the expensive oil marked for compressors?
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I hope to pick up some oil tomorrow along with a new belt.



Are you sure there isn't water in there?  Mine runs in pretty much any weather.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

John Hasler said:


> Are you sure there isn't water in there?  Mine runs in pretty much any weather.



No, I'm not sure.  I've never changed the oil.  It was a rejected compressor from my neighbor farmer.  It's time.


----------



## Ray C

For a simple crank-case type pump, I've always used hydraulic oil.  When I worked at a service station in my teenage years, our compressor was in an unheated shed (Chicago, Illinois winters).  We put 10W hydraulic oil in the crank cases in the winter and 30W in the summer.  These were 5HP, 3 phase driven pumps.


Ray


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

Ray C said:


> For a simple crank-case type pump, I've always used hydraulic oil.  When I worked at a service station in my teenage years, our compressor was in an unheated shed (Chicago, Illinois winters).  We put 10W hydraulic oil in the crank cases in the winter and 30W in the summer.  These were 5HP, 3 phase driven pumps.
> 
> 
> Ray



Ray

Thank you for the answer I had forgotten I knew!  LoL!

I'll pick up some hydraulic oil tomorrow.


----------



## LEEQ

When you go back to a 30 weight, just the straight cheap stuff. No detergent. you can buy the same that says"compressor oil", but why?


----------



## GK1918

OK Dan,  we have an I. Rand upwright I dont know- 80gal or better- twin stage bought new in 1939, been overhauled once back in the 80s,
the knurled/dipstick only says   SAE #30   SO this is constantly used 7 days a week since 1939 goverened to 175 lbs and aint blown up
yet.    220 single phase.   and way back, we put a spitter from truck air brakes- copper tube thru the wall outside.  When it shuts off, it
spits.   Napa real cheap.    These somehow sense when its satisfied and some spring or something makes it spit.  Atleast 15yrs , still works
perfect.

sam

I will add cause I forgot, in 1939 there was no detergent oil that I know of,  so its lawnmower 20 or 30 oil again aint blown up yet. Ingersol Rand


----------



## TomS

My Husky compressor manual says use compressor oil or 30 wt non-detergent or 30 wt full synthetic.  Been using the synthetic since new (about 4 years) and have had no problems.

Tom S.


----------



## Halfnuts

TomS said:


> My Husky compressor manual says use compressor oil or 30 wt non-detergent or 30 wt full synthetic.  Been using the synthetic since new (about 4 years) and have had no problems.
> 
> Tom S.



The reason for that is to allow anything in suspension (metal particles) to settle to the bottom of the sump.  Modern pressure-lubricated engines rely on oil filters to remove dirt/wear particles.  So they need detergents and suspending agents to keep the particles from settling out long enough for the oil filter to capture them.  Old engines didn't have oil filters; dirt and metal wear particles settled to the bottom of the sump and were cleaned out from time to time.  The oils of the day lacked detergents and suspending agents which allowed the swarf to settle.  Most air compressors are built like old IC engines.  For that reason manufacturers recommend using "compressor oil" or non-detergent motor oil, or hydraulic oil instead of a modern engine oil so the dirt and wear particles can settle.

Tractor Supply has a good range on non-detergent oils/hydraulic oils, etc.


----------



## Ray C

For you guys that have those terrible sub-zero temperatures, I don't think there would be a problem using auto trans fluid in your compressors provided, you remember to swap it out at the first sign of normal weather.

-And you guys must have jinksed me...  No air in the compressor today.  Huh?  The ckt breaker on the panel on, what's up?  Went out to the shed and it's internal ckt breaker was tripped.  I guess it strained too hard in the really cold weather last night.


Ray


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

I went to a farm supply store to look for lightweight hydraulic oil that was in a gallon or less.  The smallest container I could find was 2.5 gal. at about $30.00.  After all of this, I bought two containers of air compressor oil.  16 oz for about 3-4 $ each.  I have no idea of the weight of this oil.

I had thought about using ATF but didn't ask.  Maybe I'll try ATF......

I also got another belt.  Hopefully, with the new oil, it will not be as stiff and I don't have to babysit this thing in cold weather.

Thanks for everybody's input!


----------



## Starlight Tools

Shortly after I got my Gardner Denver Air compressor, the weather dropped really cold and was hovering in the minus 15 C range.  The compressor refused to start up.

I drained the oil and replaced it with ISO 100, 30/40 Wt synthetic compressor oil and it started right up with no more problems.

Conventional oils tend to thicken too much in low temperature, so by going to a synthetic oil with a much more stable temperature range the machine will operate in lower lows and hotter highs with less problems.

Walter


----------



## amuller

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Is there a substitute oil for air compressor oil?  I need to change mine as it's too stiff in the cold weather.  I forgot and left it plugged in!  It burnt my new belt in half.
> 
> So, do I need to buy the expensive oil marked for compressors?
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I hope to pick up some oil tomorrow along with a new belt.



Opinions and manufacturer recommendations on air compressor oil seem to vary a lot.  You don't say the make of your compressor pump.  There are good arguments pro and con on using detergent oils.  If it were mine I would probably use 0W30 full synthetic motor oil--it's fairly cheap at Walmart.  For occasional use in cold weather, I think the most important thing is that the oil be fluid enough to lubricate the pump bearings, not overload the motor and belt, etc.  

Also in Minnesota, where it's been pretty cold most of the last couple of weeks.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

amuller said:


> Opinions and manufacturer recommendations on air compressor oil seem to vary a lot.  You don't say the make of your compressor pump.  There are good arguments pro and con on using detergent oils.  If it were mine I would probably use 0W30 full synthetic motor oil--it's fairly cheap at Walmart.  For occasional use in cold weather, I think the most important thing is that the oil be fluid enough to lubricate the pump bearings, not overload the motor and belt, etc.
> 
> Also in Minnesota, where it's been pretty cold most of the last couple of weeks.



That's probably what I'll do.  I'll return the small over priced bottles.


----------



## moptracker

On the railroad we have an air compressor on ever locomotive and over 5000 units and they all run hydraulic oil in the A.C.


----------



## 97r82

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Is there a substitute oil for air compressor oil?  I need to change mine as it's too stiff in the cold weather.  I forgot and left it plugged in!  It burnt my new belt in half.
> 
> So, do I need to buy the expensive oil marked for compressors?
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I hope to pick up some oil tomorrow along with a new belt.



buy amsoil compressor oil. That brought my Smith back to life.


----------

